# Yanmar 3HM35F Information



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

I am seriously thinking about buying a used Yanmar 3HM35F to replace my Volvo MD2B engine. I was originally going for a Yanmar 3GM30F however the 3HM35F became available. Do these two Yanmar engines have the same physical dimensions. The engine bay I have in my Rival 32 will just fit a 3GM30. As well, does anyone have a brochure or other information that they can provide which will assist me in deciding whether or not to buy the 3HM35F.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Don't have a definitive answer for you....*

but call Mack-Boring. They are a large dealer of Yanmar motors. They could most likely get you the info that you seek.

Here is the webpage with the contact info:

Mack Boring & Parts Company - The Power Behind The Power

DrB


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ronbye said:


> ...I was originally going for a Yanmar 3GM30F however the 3HM35F became available. Do these two Yanmar engines have the same physical dimensions...


Unfortunately, no.

The 3HM35 is about 2" longer, 1.2" wider, and about 4" taller.

If you need exact dimensions, let me know. I have the service manual right here.


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the Yanmar manual for the GM/HM family of engines, but it's a home and I'm at work. The two engines are very similar but, if I remember correctly, the 3HM has a longer stroke than the 3GM. The transmission is a different too. If you can post an email address, I can send you a JPG of the pertanent pages from the owners manual.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ronbye,

I received your PM. I assume you were asking for the exact dimensions of the engines(?).

I will post the reply here in case the info might be useful to others at some point in the future. This info comes from the Yanmar Service Manual covering the 1GM, 2GM, 3GM and 3HM engines.

*Length*

3GM30F = 740mm (29.13")

3HM35F = 791mm (31.14")

*Width*

3GM30F = 455mm (17.91")

3HM35F = 485mm (19.09")

*Height*

3GM30F = 567mm (22.32")

3HM35F = 667mm (26.26")


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, John. Now I have to recheck the engine id. plate, check the space that I actually have and hope I can get it in.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ronbye,

Whatever you do, don't rely exclusively on my info above.  If the fit is as tight as you suggest, it might be best to take measurements off the actual engine you're considering. I would hate to see you get led astray if there are some variables that have not been accounted for. You never know, it could have a different tranny (incidentally, the "length" figure I used above included the transmission), motor mounts, exhaust elbow, etc.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

That's a big engine for a 32 foot boat. just saying!


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

Good points John. I was up at the boat this evening and got some measurements. It looks like it will fit in the engine bay. With respect to Bubb2's observation that it is a big engine for a 32' boat. It is true, however my boat displaces over 13000lbs, so it should be more than enough. The motor mount placement is the same across the front and back and 1 1/4" longer from the front to the rear. I have enough room to make that adjustment. Overall engine height from base to top is 26.26" for the Yanmar and I have 24.5" from the engine mount base angle to the underside of my cockpit sole. The existing engine is 32" long overall from the front of the engine to the shaft coupling. I have some more checking to do and will make a decision on Saturday.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Ron, I did not think the boat was that heavy! Thats as heavy as the 32 foot Island Packet. It's the right engine. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I bought the engine, and it will fit the space that I have available. Next is to start getting the hardware to make it work.
For example: It looks like I will have to replace my exist. two lever control system with a Single lever system, why i am not sure. Second, I will have to replace the propeller as it is a left hand. I am looking at a folding propeller for this. The prop-shaft will probably be replaced as well. Presently it is at an angle of 2.75deg. The Yanmar manual suggests anywhere from 8 to 15 deg. I don't think it is going to be problem. Lastly, I am going to refinished the engine and make it look like new (a lot of work here). 

Anyway I hope to install this engine between October and Xmas of this year.


----------

